
Who Really Said That?  - jamesbritt
http://chronicle.com/article/Who-Really-Said-That-/141559/
======
russell
Oh man, have I been down that rabbit hole.

~~~
jamesbritt
Same here.

Often it's this: [http://xkcd.com/386/](http://xkcd.com/386/)

